# Marvel Avengers Endgame: Bei Einnahmen Platz 2 in USA, weltweit geht die Luft aus



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Marvel Avengers Endgame: Bei Einnahmen Platz 2 in USA, weltweit geht die Luft aus*

						Schafft es Marvel Avengers Endgame, Avatar als erfolgreichsten Film bis dato abzulösen? Nach Auswertung der Avengers-Einnahmen der vierten Woche gibt es zumindest in den USA Positives zu vermelden, aber es mehren sich auch Zweifel, wie lange die Erfolgsgeschichte noch geht.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Marvel Avengers Endgame: Bei Einnahmen Platz 2 in USA, weltweit geht die Luft aus*


----------



## DaBo87 (20. Mai 2019)

Die Kennzahl Umsatz / Einnahmen macht für mich bei einer solchen Wertung keinen Sinn. Erfolgreich ist für mich der Film, der mehr Besucher hat. Der erfolgreichste somit derjenige, der im Kino die meisten Tickets verkauft hat. Und diese kosten über die Jahre ja nicht immer gleich viel.
Wenn ich Inflation etc. dazurechne, dann macht das keinen Sinn, nur die reine Umsatzgröße anzugeben.

Angenommen, das Ticket für Avatar hat damals im Schnitt 15,- gekostet, das Avengers-Ticket kostet jetzt im Schnitt 19,-
Das Avatarticket war somit um ca. 21% günstiger, hat aber ja dann pro GE Umsatz mehr Besucher als Avengers.

Und wenn wir annehmen, dass die Inflation langfristig gesehen >0% ist, dann werden immer neue Umsatzrekorde aufgestellt werden, die aber womöglich durch viel weniger Besucher erzielt werden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Mai 2019)

Idee: Disney verschenkt Gutscheine, sodass man den Film für ~5 Euro ansehen kann. Dann würde ich mir den auch mal geben. "For teh lulz", wie die 1337-Jugend heute vielleicht sagen würde. Das sähen viele gewiss genauso und der Umsatz stiege.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## AlexAwesome (20. Mai 2019)

DaBo87 schrieb:


> Die Kennzahl Umsatz / Einnahmen macht für mich bei einer solchen Wertung keinen Sinn. Erfolgreich ist für mich der Film, der mehr Besucher hat. Der erfolgreichste somit derjenige, der im Kino die meisten Tickets verkauft hat. Und diese kosten über die Jahre ja nicht immer gleich viel.
> Wenn ich Inflation etc. dazurechne, dann macht das keinen Sinn, nur die reine Umsatzgröße anzugeben.
> 
> Angenommen, das Ticket für Avatar hat damals im Schnitt 15,- gekostet, das Avengers-Ticket kostet jetzt im Schnitt 19,-
> ...



Wer spricht denn von "erfolgreicher als X"? Hier geht es einzig um den Umsatz und einen neuen Rekord aufzustellen wird durch die Inflation leichter, das stimmt schon. Im Prinzip hast du recht aber dein Post ist eine Themaverfehlung. Es gibt schließlich auch noch die inflationsbereinigten Tabellen.

Hier zwar Domestic aber ja:
All Time Box Office Adjusted for Ticket Price Inflation

Die Besucherzahlen finde ich jetzt auch wenig aussagekräftig. Du hast nämlich einen Haufen Leute, die sich mitziehen lassen oder Leute die einfach "ins Kino gehen und schauen was läuft"... -_-

Für das Studio zählt der Gewinn! Das ist das einzige Erfolgskriterium. Rechne das Budget mal 2 (356 M$ * 2 = 712 M$) und du kommst ca. auf die Ausgaben plus Marketing und PR.
Die Differenz zum Umsatz und das mal ~0.5 und du kommst auf den Gewinn. 

Money rules.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (20. Mai 2019)

Der Film war jetzt auch eher nicht ganz so gut wie es Infinity War und das nicht nur wegen dem Schnipper. Mir hat der Film nicht so gut gefallen. Eine 3+ oder 2-, mehr aber auch nicht oder 79 Punkte von 100. Meine Erwartungen waren schon niedriger als bei Infinity War, aber die wurden nochmal unterboten. Aber letzten Endes wird Disney nicht weinen nehme ich an.


----------



## XXTREME (20. Mai 2019)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Der Film war jetzt auch eher nicht ganz so gut wie es Infinity War und das nicht nur wegen dem Schnipper. Mir hat der Film nicht so gut gefallen. Eine 3+ oder 2-, mehr aber auch nicht oder 79 Punkte von 100. Meine Erwartungen waren schon niedriger als bei Infinity War, aber die wurden nochmal unterboten. Aber letzten Endes wird Disney nicht weinen nehme ich an.



Du warst aber drin oder ? Somit hast du zum Umsatz beigetragen und Disney freuts .


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2019)

Ich würde meine persönliche Wertung auch noch von 9/10 auf 7,5-8/10 nach unten korrigieren.  Da waren doch so einige Sachen bei welche mir nicht so gefallen haben.


----------



## AncientDoomSlayer (20. Mai 2019)

*Was ist Erfolg?*

Erfolg ist ja - wie so oft - ein mehrdimensionales Problem.

Reden wir von?
Besucher (nach Land, Zeit, etc.)
Gewinn (wohl möglich bereinigt mit Inflation), Gesamt, Wochenende, was auch immer
Umsatz (gilt dasselbe)
Oscars
etc.

Alle diese Dinge haben gemeinsam, dass man sie als Kennzahlen formulieren kann.

Ich selber habe Endgame drei mal gesehen und fand den auf der emotionalen Ebene echt super.
Man sollte sich beim Schauen von Filme frei von Quatsch machen.

Man schaut sich einen Film an, und am Ende weiß man für sich selbst,
ob es ein "Erfolg" war.
Das sollte das einzige echte Kriterium sein!


----------



## Mephisto_xD (20. Mai 2019)

Ach, da wird Disney aber traurig sein sein, wenn sie "nur" 100 Mio hinter dem erfolgreichsten (=$$$) Film aller Zeiten landen. Das werden die wohl kaum verkraften.

Im Ernst, ich finde man sieht hier eher was für ein absolutes Monster Avatar war. Endgame hatte alles, exzellente Reviews, begeisterte Fans und einen phänomenalen Start über den Erwartungen in quasi jedem Markt. Das Eröffnungswochenende von Endgame lag in den USA fast 100 Mio über dem bisherigen Rekordhalter (Infinity War, ~260 Mio ==> 357 Mio), und weltweit hat es den Rekord mal eben verdoppelt (640 Mio --> 1.2 Mrd.). Und ja ja, ich weiß dass Infinity War einen anderen Releasezyklus hatte und unter anderem in China erst später veröffentlicht wurde.

Trotzdem: Es ist immer noch sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es am Ende nicht für den Avatarrekord reicht. Wenn es am Ende tatsächlich so kommt, denke ich wird der Avatar Rekord noch lange stehen. Denn mir fällt kein anderer Film oder kein anderes Franchise ein, dass auch nur annähernd in die Regionen von Endgame kommen kann. Star Wars ist in China zu unbedeutend, andere Marken sind komplett abgeschlagen.

Naja, irgendwann kommt ja Avatar 2...


----------



## Asuramaru (20. Mai 2019)

Wenn es sich um 100 Millionen handelt kann ich mir sehr gut Vorstellen, das so einiege Fans dazu aufrufen nochmal ins Kino zu gehen .


----------



## AlexAwesome (20. Mai 2019)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Ach, da wird Disney aber traurig sein sein, wenn sie "nur" 100 Mio hinter dem erfolgreichsten (=$$$) Film aller Zeiten landen. Das werden die wohl kaum verkraften.
> 
> Im Ernst, ich finde man sieht hier eher was für ein absolutes Monster Avatar war. Endgame hatte alles, exzellente Reviews, begeisterte Fans und einen phänomenalen Start über den Erwartungen in quasi jedem Markt. Das Eröffnungswochenende von Endgame lag in den USA fast 100 Mio über dem bisherigen Rekordhalter (Infinity War, ~260 Mio ==> 357 Mio), und weltweit hat es den Rekord mal eben verdoppelt (640 Mio --> 1.2 Mrd.). Und ja ja, ich weiß dass Infinity War einen anderen Releasezyklus hatte und unter anderem in China erst später veröffentlicht wurde.
> 
> ...



Avatar hatte damals auch den Tech Bonus. Die ganze Welt hat davon gesprochen. Ich denke das trieb einfach viel viel mehr Leute ins Kino als es ein 2D Release getan hätte. Es wurde ja von "neuem Kino" gesprochen. Filme mit CGI Aliens und MoCap waren auch damals nicht unbedingt neu. Aber was Cameron mit der 3D Technik gemacht hat gab es vorher einfach nicht. Niemand hat vom Film, den Charakteren oder der Story so sehr gesprochen wie von der Technik. Das hat die Leute reingelockt.

Niemand geht in Endgame weil er in 3D zu sehen ist sondern des Films wegen, wegen des Hypes, wegen der Action, der CGI, der wahnsinnigen Action Shots, des Humors, der Charaktere, der 11 jährigen History und einfach der Liebe zum Film, die einen den Alltag vergessen lässt und in eine andere Welt mitnimmt. Und dann dieser Schlag in die Fresse am Ende, der die härtesten Männer zum Weinen bringt. 

"Wir haben gewonnen, Mr. Stark. Wir haben gewonnen...." F*** ey...


----------



## DaBo87 (20. Mai 2019)

AlexAwesome schrieb:


> Die Besucherzahlen finde ich jetzt auch wenig aussagekräftig. Du hast nämlich einen Haufen Leute, die sich mitziehen lassen oder Leute die einfach "ins Kino gehen und schauen was läuft"... -_-
> 
> Money rules.



Wenn ich anfange zu versuchen, die Zuschauer in "mitvoller Absicht in den Film gegangen" und "zufällig reingestolpert" zu gruppieren, dann müsste ich wohl Daten erheben, die nicht ohne Weiteres erhebbar sind (und schon gar nicht legal^^)
Aus Sicht von Disney zählt natürlich nur die Kohle, das ist ja wohl jedem klar. Aber angenommen, Bill Gates lässt sich den Film seiner Träume drehen, der kostet dann am Ende 5 Milliarden Dollar, und der einzige, der den sehen will ist auch nur er selbst. Er zahlt also sagen wir 6 Milliarden für sein Kinoticket.

Das wäre dann der erfolgreichste Film aller Zeiten aus der Sicht von Hollywood.
Für die Produktionsfirma auf jeden Fall, aber keine Sau würde den Film kennen.

Aus Kinozuschauersicht wäre es sicher mieseste Film aller Zeiten gewesen^^


----------



## thrustno1 (20. Mai 2019)

Ist das eigentlich wichtig ? ob Avatar oder Superhelden ? Eigentlich doch nur Generisch, bis heute gibt es bis auf Mächte des Wahnsinns und einige King / Carpenter filme (was auch nur angelehnt ist) keine ordentliche Lovecraft Verfilmung.

oder eine Dreiteilige Verfilmung der Horus Häresie.

aber nein wir bekommen den 50+ Superhelden film.


----------



## AlexAwesome (20. Mai 2019)

DaBo87 schrieb:


> Wenn ich anfange zu versuchen, die Zuschauer in "mitvoller Absicht in den Film gegangen" und "zufällig reingestolpert" zu gruppieren, dann müsste ich wohl Daten erheben, die nicht ohne Weiteres erhebbar sind (und schon gar nicht legal^^)
> Aus Sicht von Disney zählt natürlich nur die Kohle, das ist ja wohl jedem klar. Aber angenommen, Bill Gates lässt sich den Film seiner Träume drehen, der kostet dann am Ende 5 Milliarden Dollar, und der einzige, der den sehen will ist auch nur er selbst. Er zahlt also sagen wir 6 Milliarden für sein Kinoticket.
> 
> Das wäre dann der erfolgreichste Film aller Zeiten aus der Sicht von Hollywood.
> ...



Ganz genau, das wäre der erfolgreichste Film aller Zeiten mit dem größten Umsatz. Na und? 

Ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass Erfolg eine Sache der Perspektive ist. Für das Studio zählt der Umsatz/Gewinn, für die Macher (Regie, Cast, Production Team) zählen die Oscars und eventuell die Besucherzahlen. Als Regisseur fände ich es sicherlich geil den Oscar für Best Director zu bekommen aber wenn keiner den Film sieht war das auch kein großer Erfolg für mich. 

Aber ist ja auch egal  niemand von uns hat effektiv was davon, wenn Endgame Avatar schlägt, außer vlt. etwas Schadenfreude.


----------



## Asuramaru (20. Mai 2019)

thrustno1 schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich wichtig ? ob Avatar oder Superhelden ? Eigentlich doch nur Generisch, bis heute gibt es bis auf Mächte des Wahnsinns und einige King / Carpenter filme (was auch nur angelehnt ist) keine ordentliche Lovecraft Verfilmung.
> 
> oder eine Dreiteilige Verfilmung der Horus Häresie.
> 
> aber nein wir bekommen den 50+ Superhelden film.



Sowas kann man aber den Fans von Superhelden nicht vorwerfen,ich bin seit meienr Kindheit Fan von batman und Co und bin begeistert meine Helden zu sehen.Ich Kritisiere auch nicht jeden Aspekt in den Filmen wie das andere machen sondern belächeln es ein wenig.

Ich denke auch das es im Kino sehr viele unterschiedliche Filme gibt und nicht nur Marvel und DC,jetzt gibt es Freidhof der Kuscheltiere und John Wick 3.


----------



## Fly_the_Twister (20. Mai 2019)

Seit Star Wars 7 lege ich keinen Wert mehr auf solche Kennzahlen 


Ich habe Avengers Endgame gesehen, er hat seine guten Momente und viel Potential, leider hapert es aber an manch anderer stelle (Emotionen, mE CGI Effekte etc)


----------



## DarkWing13 (20. Mai 2019)

Das Witzige an Avatar und Platz 1 ist, dass sich der Film vor allem durch seine CGI-, und 3D Effekte diesen Platz 2009 geholt hat...Punkte die heute einem Film fast schon einen Abzug bringen...

Die Story von Avatar, wenn man sie etwas zerlegt und durchdenkt, war ja auch nicht gerade eine Revolution...das haben SF-Autoren schon Jahrzehnte davor in Büchern beschrieben... 

mfg


----------



## Leob12 (20. Mai 2019)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Das Witzige an Avatar und Platz 1 ist, dass sich der Film vor allem durch seine CGI-, und 3D Effekte diesen Platz 2009 geholt hat...Punkte die heute einem Film fast schon einen Abzug bringen...
> 
> Die Story von Avatar, wenn man sie etwas zerlegt und durchdenkt, war ja auch nicht gerade eine Revolution...das haben SF-Autoren schon Jahrzehnte davor in Büchern beschrieben...
> 
> mfg


Die Story von Avatar war doch gleich gehaltvoll wie ein Schluck abgekochtes Wasser^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JunglistMovement (20. Mai 2019)

*hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexAwesome (20. Mai 2019)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Das Witzige an Avatar und Platz 1 ist, dass sich der Film vor allem durch seine CGI-, und 3D Effekte diesen Platz 2009 geholt hat...Punkte die heute einem Film fast schon einen Abzug bringen...
> 
> Die Story von Avatar, wenn man sie etwas zerlegt und durchdenkt, war ja auch nicht gerade eine Revolution...das haben SF-Autoren schon Jahrzehnte davor in Büchern beschrieben...
> 
> mfg



meine Rede 

Avatar wurde durch den Tech Hype total gepusht. Ich war damals ja auch im IMAX und ich war absolut hin und weg von dieser bunten Welt, dem eMotion Capture und dem 3D. Da ist man erstmal echt geflasht nach dem Verlassen des Kinos.


----------



## Modoka (20. Mai 2019)

thrustno1 schrieb:


> .....oder eine Dreiteilige Verfilmung der Horus Häresie......



Ja bitte! Das wäre mal was!


----------



## Mephisto_xD (20. Mai 2019)

thrustno1 schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich wichtig ? ob Avatar oder Superhelden ? Eigentlich doch nur Generisch, bis heute gibt es bis auf Mächte des Wahnsinns und einige King / Carpenter filme (was auch nur angelehnt ist) keine ordentliche Lovecraft Verfilmung.
> 
> oder eine Dreiteilige Verfilmung der Horus Häresie.
> 
> aber nein wir bekommen den 50+ Superhelden film.


Liegt halt daran, dass die Sachen die du beschreibst super nischig sind. Horror ist generell nicht für Rekorde gemacht wegen der Altersbeschränkung (und auch weil viele Leute nach dem Kino lieber gut schlafen wollen). 40k könnte ich mir schon eher vorstellen, so etwas ähnliches wurde ja mit Herr der Ringe auch schon erfolgreich verfilmt. Wobei es auch da schwer werden könnte das Material in eine FSK 12 zu packen.

Superheldenfilme sind halt die Märchen von heute: Nicht besonders tief, düster oder deprimierend, aber dafür tolle gute Nacht Geschichten für die Massen. Das, was du beschreibst wird eher mit niedrigem Budget oder als TV/Netflix Serie umgesetzt.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Mai 2019)

thrustno1 schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich wichtig ? ob Avatar oder Superhelden ? Eigentlich doch nur Generisch, bis heute gibt es bis auf Mächte des Wahnsinns und einige King / Carpenter filme (was auch nur angelehnt ist) keine ordentliche Lovecraft Verfilmung.
> 
> oder eine Dreiteilige Verfilmung der Horus Häresie.
> 
> aber nein wir bekommen den 50+ Superhelden film.



Lovecraft ist auch schwer zu verfilmen, liegt halt am Genre selbst. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuramaru (20. Mai 2019)

Redet ihr von dem Schriftsteller Lovecraft? Von dem wurde doch noch nie etwas verfilmt.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Redet ihr von dem Schriftsteller Lovecraft? Von dem wurde doch noch nie etwas verfilmt.


Doch. Guck mal hier:H. P. Lovecraft – Wikipedia

Ist aber wie schon geschrieben wurde ein ganz anderes Genre und hat mit Avengers wenig gemeinsam (und zu tun).


----------



## Quat (20. Mai 2019)

Avatar war seinerzeit irgendwie was neues, nicht nur wegen des 3D-Hypes.
Marvel schaut man sich an und vergisst es.
Es gibt irgendwie keinen Grund sich Marvel zweimal anschauen zu wollen.
In beiden Filmen ist der amerikanische Helden-Quatsch Hauptthema. Aber Marvel treibt‘s dann doch ein wenig in‘s Skurrile. Dennoch witzig, wie weit sich sowas dann doch verkauft!


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2019)

Quat schrieb:


> Marvel schaut man sich an und vergisst es.
> Es gibt irgendwie keinen Grund sich Marvel zweimal anschauen zu wollen.


Finde ich nicht. Es kommt auf die Filme an.


----------



## Hannesjooo (20. Mai 2019)

Exakt Headcrash. War jetzt das 8 mal In Avengers Endgame und werde den warscheinlich nächste Woche zum neunten mal schauen in Frankreich. Ma soeur veut revoir ca  also was solls.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (20. Mai 2019)

Quat schrieb:


> Avatar war seinerzeit irgendwie was neues, nicht nur wegen des 3D-Hypes.
> Marvel schaut man sich an und vergisst es.


Finde ich nicht. Rein von der Story her ist Avatar ein ziemlicher Klischeehaufen: Held fängt bei den Bösen an, wird gegen die Guten ins Feld geschickt, findet dort die Liebe seines Lebens, wechselt die Seiten und der Bösewicht wird am Ende geschlagen. Kotz. Die Geschichte ist vermutlich Jahrhunderte alt. Aber CGI und Inszenierung waren halt Genre verändernd. Und dann kam noch das sagenhaft gut umgesetzte 3D obendrauf.

Nene, im Vergleich zu Avatar haben selbst die Marvelfilme mehr moralische Graustufen und bessere Charakterentwicklung. Meiner Meinung nach zumindest.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2019)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Rein von der Story her ist Avatar ein ziemlicher Klischeehaufen: Held fängt bei den Bösen an, wird gegen die Guten ins Feld geschickt, findet dort die Liebe seines Lebens, wechselt die Seiten und der Bösewicht wird am Ende geschlagen. Kotz. Die Geschichte ist vermutlich Jahrhunderte alt. Aber CGI und Inszenierung waren halt Genre verändernd. Und dann kam noch das sagenhaft gut umgesetzte 3D obendrauf.


Und Navis kann man mit Ureinwohnern gleichsetzen. Bzw Naturvölker welche von den Invasoren bekämpft und unterdrückt werden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Mai 2019)

Quat schrieb:


> Avatar war seinerzeit irgendwie was neues, nicht nur wegen des 3D-Hypes.
> Marvel schaut man sich an und vergisst es.
> Es gibt irgendwie keinen Grund sich Marvel zweimal anschauen zu wollen.
> In beiden Filmen ist der amerikanische Helden-Quatsch Hauptthema. Aber Marvel treibt‘s dann doch ein wenig in‘s Skurrile. Dennoch witzig, wie weit sich sowas dann doch verkauft!


Offen gestanden guck ich mir lieber mehrmals Endgame als Avatar an. 

Liegt aber unter anderem auch daran, dass das MCU mich über zehn Jahre lang, also ein Drittel meines Lebens, begleitet hat und ich da doch ein wenig was mit verbinde. Zumindest deutlich mehr, als mit Pocahontas..äh...Der mit dem Wolf tanzt...äh...Avatar, meine ich. Und da das MCU über Jahre aufgebaut wurde, haben sich auch die Charaktere alle auch entwickelt. Sind halt alles keine Archetypen. Dagegen ist Avatar storytechnisch in etwa so anspruchsvoll wie ein leeres Blatt Papier. Und das will schon was heißen, ist doch das MCU schon kaum mehr als sehr, sehr gutes Popcorn Kino und nicht besonders anspruchsvoll.


----------



## MiezeMatze (20. Mai 2019)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Rein von der Story her ist Avatar ein ziemlicher Klischeehaufen: Held fängt bei den Bösen an, wird gegen die Guten ins Feld geschickt, findet dort die Liebe seines Lebens, wechselt die Seiten und der Bösewicht wird am Ende geschlagen. Kotz. Die Geschichte ist vermutlich Jahrhunderte alt. Aber CGI und Inszenierung waren halt Genre verändernd. Und dann kam noch das sagenhaft gut umgesetzte 3D obendrauf.
> 
> Nene, im Vergleich zu Avatar haben selbst die Marvelfilme mehr moralische Graustufen und bessere Charakterentwicklung. Meiner Meinung nach zumindest.



Avatar hat halt eine gut erzählte Story...Klischee oder nicht.

Avengers Filme ergeben großteils nichtmal einen Sinn...die Story passt auf eine halbe Seite Toilettenpapier.
Eigentlich gibt es garkeine echte Story, es passiert einfach irgendwas mit Knallbum + Oneliner von Ironman....und das wiederholt sich ein paar mal.

Aber ein Großteil des heutigen Zielpublikums hat zu viel ADHS um noch einer sinnvollen, tiefgehenderen Handlung zu folgen.
Die Generation *ey ich les das doofe Buch nicht - ich google mir einfach die Kurzrezension...dann weiss ich bescheid* ...leider nein,leider garnicht

PS: Ich hab nichts gegen MCU oder Superheldenfilme... aber naja die erste Spiderman-Trilogie ... hatte auch eine normal aufgebaute Story.
      Die neueren Filme verzichten meist auf sowas...
      Guardians of the Galaxy war super... das war schön, klar und mitfiebernd/fühlend erzählt. 
      Mit einem guten Finale.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Mai 2019)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Avatar hat halt eine gut erzählte Story...Klischee oder nicht.
> 
> Avengers Filme ergeben großteils nichtmal einen Sinn...die Story passt auf eine halbe Seite Toilettenpapier.
> Eigentlich gibt es garkeine echte Story, es passiert einfach irgendwas mit Knallbum + Oneliner von Ironman....und das wiederholt sich ein paar mal.
> ...



Die Handlung von Avatar passt ebenfalls auf einen Bierdeckel...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuramaru (21. Mai 2019)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Avatar hat halt eine gut erzählte Story...Klischee oder nicht.
> 
> Avengers Filme ergeben großteils nichtmal einen Sinn...die Story passt auf eine halbe Seite Toilettenpapier.
> Eigentlich gibt es garkeine echte Story, es passiert einfach irgendwas mit Knallbum + Oneliner von Ironman....und das wiederholt sich ein paar mal.
> ...



Das stimmt nicht,die Handlung von den marvel Filmen passt nicht auf eine halbe Seite klopapier weil noch zu viele offene Fragen sind und niemand weiß was wirklich hinter Thanos und allem steckt.

Zumal ergibt das ganze MCU nur zusammen einen Sinn,die einzelnen Filme sind nur ein Legeostein vom großen ganzen.

Die Handlung von Avatar ist auch nicht viel besser "Menschen wollen Ressourcen eines anderen Planeten um Profit daraus zu schlagen,die Eingeboren sind ihnen im weg weil diese in Harmonie/Symbiose mit dem Planeten leben,also machen wir sie platt".

Das MCU hingegen ist aber noch garnicht am Ende mit seiner Story,es kommt ja noch Phase 4 und ob Phase 5 auch noch kommt und in wie weit diese mit Phase 1-3 verstrickt sind ist noch völlig unklar.

Dazu verlangen die MCU Filme sehr viel Hintergrund wissen über die einzelnen Charaktere,deren Superkräfte und Fähigkeiten machen das ganze dann schon viel Komplexer.

Es gibt nicht nur die Avengers und Thanos im MCU sondern auch noch ganz andere Wesen die nur die jenigen erkannten die auch die Comics kennen.

Taneeler Tivan und der Grandmaster sind Brüder und gehören zu den Elders of the Universe,die Fünf Entinitäten wurden auch schon gezeigt,hat kaum einer gesehen,aso wustest du das der Planet Titan kein Fiktiver Planet ist, sondern das es sich dabei um den Mond des Saturn handelt,unseres Saturn.Thanos Heimat Titan ist der Mond unseres Saturn.

Man kann auch noch auf die einzelnen Infinity-Steine eingehen und schon wird das MCU richtig kompliziert und hat nichts mehr mit einfacher Action und Kopfabschalten zu tun.

Schauen wir doch mal wie Komplex das MCU wirklich ist,die einzelnen Steine haben alle unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten.

Warum wird Thanos mit jeden angelegten Stein immer mächtiger,naja sie verleihen ihn alle unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten,aber was sind das für Fähigkeiten.

Da finden wir hier die Antwort zu Infinity-Steine | Marvel-Filme Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia




> *Raumstein*
> Tesserakt
> 
> 
> ...





> *Realitätsstein*
> Äther
> 
> Fähigkeiten
> ...



Das MCU ist in seinen bestandteilen sehr viel Komplexer als Avatar es jemals sein wird,wenn ich nur hinschaue und mich einfach berieseln lasse,dann ja dann ist das MCU einfach und stupide,dann habe ich aber auch nichts vom Film verstanden.

Ich kann hier jetzt auch auf Odins Waffe Gungir eingehen Gungnir | Marvel-Filme Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia



> *Gungnir* ist eine Waffe, die immer vom jetzigen König von Asgard benutzt wird. Er wird von König Odin  dem Allvater und vor ihm von seinem Vater Bor verwendet. In der fernen Vergangenheit führte Asgards Herrscher, Bor, Gungnir in einem Krieg gegen die Dunkelelfen  und ihren Herrscher Malekith, als er versuchte, das Universum in seinen ursprünglichen Zustand der Finsternis zurückzukehren.
> In 965 n.Chr. brach ein Krieg zwischen den Asen  und den Eisriesen  von Jotunheim  aus. Angeführt von ihrem König Laufey , griffen die Frostriesen die Erde mit ihrer Urne   an. Sie wollten die Erde in ein gefrorenes Ödland verwandeln, wodurch  eine neue Eiszeit entstand. Die asgardische Armee kämpfte gegen die  Riesen. Odin persönlich kämpfte und besiegte Laufey mit Gungnir, obwohl  der Sieg ihm sein rechtes Auge kostete.
> Mehr als tausend Jahre später reisten Odins Sohn Thor  und seine Freunde Loki, Sif, Fandral, Hogun  und Volstagg   nach Jotunheim, um die Verantwortlichen für den erfolglosen  Diebstahlversuch in Odins Schatzkammer zu finden. Wenn Odin nicht  rechtzeitig gekommen wäre, hätte sie sterben können. Er benutzte Gungir  um sie zurück nach Asgard zu bringen.
> 
> ...





> *Gungnir* ist eine symbolische Repräsentation von Macht und Autorität. Er ist ein kraftvoller, mystischer Speer, der von den Zwergen aus Nidavellir geschmiedet wurde und Zauberkräfte besitzt. Gungnir wird von einer kraftvollen Energieform erfüllt, ähnlich der des Destroyers.
> 
> Der Bifröst kann anstelle von Heimdalls Schwert von Gungnir benutzt werden.
> Zudem kann derjenige, der Gungnir hält, den Destroyer aktivieren und ihm jede Aufgabe auftragen.




*Das MCU besteht aus einer Story und unendlich viele kleine dignen die es absolut Komplex machen,dazu gehören Waffen,Fähigkeiten,Superkräfte,Artefakte,Charaktere,Gottheiten,Planeten und vieles mehr.*

Avatar hat nur seine Story und das wars,aus mehr besteht Avatar nicht,im MCU gibt es Charakter Entwicklungen.

Das MCU ist nicht einfach nur hinsetzten und Kopf abschalten,da steckt  sehrviel mehr dahinter und ich könnte den Thread hier jetzt mit  unendlich viele dingen voll bomben,aber dann würden 100 Seiten nicht  ausreichen um das komplette Marvel Universum/Marvel Cinematic Universum  zu erklären.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (21. Mai 2019)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Du warst aber drin oder ? Somit hast du zum Umsatz beigetragen und Disney freuts .



Ja leider, aber man weiß das ja nie vorher. Black Panther und Cpt Marvel waren schon herbe Enttäuschungen, und das nicht mal auf die Comics bezogen, sodass ich irgendwie eh skeptisch war. Ich bin halt auch etwas Fanboy von der Sache und lese gerne die Comics. Ich weiß dass das MCU eigenständig zu betrachten ist, aber naja. Schwamm drüber. Ich freue mich auf ein paar Einzelfilme, aber noch mehr auf John Wick und Godzilla.



MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Avatar hat halt eine gut erzählte Story...Klischee oder nicht.
> 
> Avengers Filme ergeben großteils nichtmal einen Sinn...die Story passt auf eine halbe Seite Toilettenpapier.
> Eigentlich gibt es garkeine echte Story, es passiert einfach irgendwas mit Knallbum + Oneliner von Ironman....und das wiederholt sich ein paar mal.
> ...



Wie würde ein bekannter Youtuber sagen: Leider nein, leider gar nicht. Alleine der HULK hat so viele Comic-Reihen, dass das nicht in 20 Filmen vernünftig abgehandelt werden könnte. Die Charaktere und ihre Geschichten sind facettenreicher als 90% aller Hollywood-Filme. Leider wollten sie das nicht 1:1 kopieren, was ich verstehe und daher müssen sie vieles in einem Film packen und komprimieren. Ich finde es fehlt den Leuten eher an der Möglichkeit sich in Charaktere einzudenken.


----------



## Asuramaru (21. Mai 2019)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Wie würde ein bekannter Youtuber sagen: Leider nein, leider gar nicht. Alleine der HULK hat so viele Comic-Reihen, dass das nicht in 20 Filmen vernünftig abgehandelt werden könnte. Die Charaktere und ihre Geschichten sind facettenreicher als 90% aller Hollywood-Filme. Leider wollten sie das nicht 1:1 kopieren, was ich verstehe und daher müssen sie vieles in einem Film packen und komprimieren. Ich finde es fehlt den Leuten eher an der Möglichkeit sich in Charaktere einzudenken.



Ganz genau das ganze Universum ist so dermaßen Riesig das man es es in keinen Film komplett zusammengefast werden kann,die Leute schauen einfach nur hin und verstehen in Wirklichkeit nur 10% von dem was da passiert.


----------



## AlexAwesome (21. Mai 2019)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Avatar hat halt eine gut erzählte Story...Klischee oder nicht.
> 
> Avengers Filme ergeben großteils nichtmal einen Sinn...die Story passt auf eine halbe Seite Toilettenpapier.
> Eigentlich gibt es garkeine echte Story, es passiert einfach irgendwas mit Knallbum + Oneliner von Ironman....und das wiederholt sich ein paar mal.



 Hast du überhaupt alle Filme der Reihe nach gesehen? Denn man versteht vieles einfach nicht, wenn man nicht alle gesehen hat 

Oder schaust du bei einer Serie auch die Folgen 3, 7, 11, und 17 und wunderst dich dann, dass alles keinen Sinn ergibt? 

Lächerlich. Das MCU ist eines der größten Dinge der Filmgeschichte, die je gemacht wurden. Du tust mir leid.


----------



## AlexAwesome (21. Mai 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht,die Handlung von den marvel Filmen passt nicht auf eine halbe Seite klopapier weil noch zu viele offene Fragen sind und niemand weiß was wirklich hinter Thanos und allem steckt.
> 
> ....



Du machst dir echt eine Menge Arbeit. Aber ob er es überhaupt gelesen hat?


----------



## Asuramaru (21. Mai 2019)

Ich glaub nichtmal das er es versteht, im Grunde wollte ich das aber mal richtig beleuchten um zu zeigen das da viel mehr hinter steckt.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2019)

Ja viele bewerten nur die Filme, welche untereinander auch eine unterschiedliche Qualität haben.
Und es ist klar das Filme immer (aus der Sicht der Produzierenden) mehr oder weniger auf das Wesentliche reduziert werden.
Deswegen finde ich auch, wie so oft als Argument angeführt, den "Buch/Film" Vergleich immer sehr schwierig. 
Ein Drehbuch ist nun mal kein Roman.


----------



## Grobiii (21. Mai 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht,die ....



Das Problem ist, einen guten Film macht aber nicht die Komplexität seiner Story aus, sondern das er in sich stimmig ist und unterhält. Wie du schon schreibst, ist die MCU Hintergrundgeschichte unglaublich groß, aber hier genau liegt der Hund vergraben....oft wird dieses Hintergrund Wissen vom Zuschauer abverlangt bzw. erklären die einzelnen Filme sich nicht selbst gut genug. Für mich ist es noch ok wenn X 1-2-3 nur zusammen Sinn machen, aber nicht wenn ich noch von am besten noch Y und Z 1-2-3-4 gesehen haben muss. Das Ziel hinter den MCU Filmen ist hier einfach Gewinnmaximierung. Mann möchte das die Zuschauer möglichst soviele Filme wie möglich schauen ob alles zu verstehen.


----------



## Asuramaru (21. Mai 2019)

Das ist aber garnicht immer der Fall,wir denken immer das es mit Gewinn zu tun hat,weil wir es uns nicht anders Vorstellen können.

Natürlich steckt dahinter auch Gewinn,aber das CGI z.b ist abartig gut besonders Infinity War und Endgame sind der reinste CGI Porno,kaum ein Film hat eine derart gute Qualität.Dazu kommt auch noch das in der ganzen MCU Reihe von 22 Filmen bis jetzt nur 2 Darsteller getauscht werden mussten,das hat kein anderes Studio je hinbekommen,meist sind Darsteller schon beim 2 oder 3 Teil getauscht.

Es liegt auch daran das Kevin Feige der reinste Nerd ist und er will etwas großes und noch nie dagewesenes Erschaffen,die ganzen MCU Filme bilden quasi eine Serie auf der Kinoleimwand und sowas gab es noch nie.

Gewinnmaximierung ist eher wenn ich bei einen Film der schon X Jahre Alt ist nochmal einen Teil mache um den letzten Euro/Dollar aus ihn zu Quetschen ,beim MCU aber gab es von Anfang an ein Konzept das sich über mehre Filme und Jahren erstrecken sollte.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Es liegt auch daran das Kevin Feige der reinste Nerd ist und er will etwas großes und noch nie dagewesenes Erschaffen,die ganzen MCU Filme bilden quasi eine Serie auf der Kinoleimwand und sowas gab es noch nie.


Interessant sind auch die Fäden und Parallelen innerhalb des MCU. Ich habe fast alle Filme gesehen. 
Nur "Ant-Man 2" und "Black Panther" noch nicht.
Dennoch habe ich in "Infinity War" und  "Endgame " ganz gut verstanden worum es geht.
Aber auch weil ich vorher bereits im Internet einige Informationen mehr oder weniger unfreiwillig aufgenommen habe.
Ich werde das natürlich noch nachholen und mir die Filme auf Bluray besorgen.


----------



## JunglistMovement (21. Mai 2019)

Ich kann absolut nachvollziehn dass das MCU einfach nicht jedermanns Sache ist, aber fürn son Kerl der mit 5 Jahren in den 80igern das erste mal diese Lou Ferrigno Hulk Serie gesehn hat, Anfang der 90iger Samstags aufgestanden ist um die Spiderman und X-Men Cartoons zu sehn, und auch die Comics zu der Zeit verschlungen hat, ist es wunderschön was sie dort auf die Leinwand zaubern. Endgame ist ein tolles Staffelfinale.


----------



## Asuramaru (21. Mai 2019)

Ein problem am MCU ist,das es dadurch das es im Kino nun Poulärer wird viele sich das Anschauen,aber dann garnicht merken das die Figuren Charakterveränderungen mit den jeweiligen Teilen und Ereignissen machen.Dazu kommt dann auch das sie anfangen das MCU mit anderen Filmen zu vergleichen was meiner Meinung nach garnicht funktioniert.

Masn kann das MCU mit DCU Vergleichen,aber nicht mit Avatar oder Fluch der Karibik weil Avatar ebend eine Story über die Ausbeutung und Zerstörung eines Planeten erzählt und Fluch der Karabik die Abenteuer eines Piraten im Mittelpunkt und zwei Nebencharakteren.

Im MCU und DCU aber geht es um eine Story im Zentrum die begleitet wird von den Charakteren,Superkräften,Fähigkeiten,Artefakten und Planeten,hier spielt nicht nur die Story allein eine Rolle sondern auch die kleinen dinge wie z.b die Superkräfte oder diverse Artefakte,und die Story wird davon begleitet.

Man kann das MCU allein nur mit dem DCU vergleichen,aber nicht mit anderen Filmen auf gleicher Ebene,von der Komplexibilität her ist das MCU wesentlich Komplexer und das was ich da auf Seite 4 gemacht habe sind nur 0,0001% vom ganzen.Was das MCU auch noch so Interessat und besonders macht ist das man sich nach dem Film damit wirklich befassen kann wie z.b mit den einzelen Superkräften der Helden und was passiert wenn man sie gegeneinander kämpfen lässt oder wie lange braucht ein Funksignal vom Planeten Titan den Mond UNSERES Saturn zur Erde.

Viele wissen ja nichtmal das Titan der Mond von unserem Saturn ist,man kann sich mit dem MCU richtig tief befassen und Spielereien anstellen und Freude daran haben.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Mai 2019)

Das ist ja der Grund für den Erfolg: Die Filme sind trotz schwankender Qualität (was kein Wunder ist), liebevoll umgesetzt. Da kommen Fans der Comics auf ihre Kosten, genauso gut können sich Freunde des Popcorn-Kinos diese Filme ansehen, verstehen vermutlich einiges nicht, aber seit wann ist das so eine große Sache? In allen großen Blockbustern wird wenig erklärt, und die Leute gehen trotzdem hin, nur bei Marvel ist es plötzlich ein Problem? 
Ich kann mich vermutlich bei jedem Film hinsetzen, diesen analysieren und mir fallen Fehler in der Logik etc auf, aber das ist nicht meine Intention, ich weiß ja worauf ich mich einlasse. 
Popcorn-Kino ist eben unterm Strich nicht wahnsinnig anspruchsvoll. Da erwarte ich keine Film der mich fassungslos zurücklässt, wo ich später mehr Fragen habe, zum Nachdenken angeregt werde. 
Will ich Popcorn-Kino, will ich abschalten und mich berieseln lassen. Das ist doch dasselbe wie bei Büchern. Habe ich Bock auf halbwegs seichte Unterhaltung, greife ich zu so einem Buch. Hab ich Bock mich ein bisschen zu "fordern", dann greife ich zu Fachliteratur. Zwei vollkommen andere Gebiete, mit ganz anderen Vorraussetzungen und Erwartungen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MiezeMatze (27. Mai 2019)

AlexAwesome schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt alle Filme der Reihe nach gesehen? Denn man versteht vieles einfach nicht, wenn man nicht alle gesehen hat
> 
> Oder schaust du bei einer Serie auch die Folgen 3, 7, 11, und 17 und wunderst dich dann, dass alles keinen Sinn ergibt?
> 
> Lächerlich. Das MCU ist eines der größten Dinge der Filmgeschichte, die je gemacht wurden. Du tust mir leid.



Wenn du groß bist...verstehts du´s


----------

